# 48 hours in... Fall off the new horse!!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You got first one out of the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh - the (sometimes painful) joys of gaining knowledge and experience:lol:


----------



## Freyannia (Jan 24, 2013)

Well done you for not being angry with him. He is probably still in his settling in period so could be a little jumpy at things that wouldn't normally bother him. If he has a real problem with mounting blocks then I'm afraid it's time and patience and time and patience. I'd get a leg up on to him when riding and work with the mounting block when you aren't riding. He won't expect that. X


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Ouchies! I was bucked off Brock second ride, always fun testing out where the new horse's bogeymen hide out...not! I just hope Silver hasn't now decided that bucking is an awesome way to get out of work. Get better and get back on ;-)


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that happened.Falling when mounting/dismounting is a bummer-BTDT.Did you get back on him?


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

I am nicely impressed with how you blame yourself and not the horse. well done you. 
hope you're not too badly bruised or sore after all that.

Claire


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks all!! I didn't get back on I was in sooooo much pain. But my friend got on and worked him for an hour and got on and off in a couple times and he settled down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freyannia (Jan 24, 2013)

That's really good practice well done for asking someone to help seen as you were too sore x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BennysLace (May 9, 2010)

Ouch I'm glad you are ok, I came off my mare after only having her 2weeks. I took her into one of the small arenas and she said no and started bucking like a mad woman. I came off, couldn't get back on so a friend hopped up and rode her, she never tried it again and we still do not know for sure why. I think the saddle must of not fit properly. Either way I got her a new saddle and a bitless bridle. 

Oh and off topic, since I see that you infatuated with Jeremy Renner, I have never watched any of his movies but everytime a new one comes out I have 4 people calling me to tell me they saw my husband on the big screen. LOL!!! Oddly enough I find my husbnd very handsome but not Jeremy even if I do see a resemblance.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well... unfortunately it looks like Silver may have to go back (if they'll take him) He bucked me off when I got on him on Saturday and again today, we put one of the girls at the barn on him saturday and he bucked with her (though she's actually in shape and stayed on) On saturday I chalked it up to him being in a new place, nervous, not liking the mounting block etc. but today it was obvious that something hurts him. When I got on he bucked and then leaped into the air (my trainer was holding him) I flew off almost underneath him and he almost came down on top of my trainer. She agrees that it was not just a "I'm scared/nervous/feeling silly" buck/leap, but more of a "OWWWW get the heck off of me that hurts" When my trainer took the saddle of and ran her hand over his withers he tried to kick her

My trainer thinks that he might have been buted or something when we tried him and such and that's why they wouldn't let him go out on trial. Who knows... She's going to call the guy I bought him from and "have some words" with him, I don't know what is going to happen from here... but I really really hate people right now... unfortunately getting skrewed over when buying a horse is entirely too common...

And the most ironic part... I rode Amber and she was fabulous! Ugh!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Most unfortunate:-(. If it's any consolation, you're not the first person that has experienced this and you won't be the last. Keep up posted.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

oh dear, thats very upsetting news. poor horse and poor you.

Claire


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Do keep us posted.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Let us know what happens......I hope, for your sake they take the horse back, but I wouldn't count on it. Only other possibility would be a Chiro.....and a good one at that. Are you sure your saddle fits?


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yes my saddle fits I had my trainer and the vet check the fit before I bought Silver
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you get blood pulled? I'm sorry some people feel they need to hide things to sell a horse. 

Nice to hear you had a good ride on Amber


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok we have a game plan... unfortunately they won't take him back, the guy was extremely rude to my trainer when she called him, he obviously didn't give 2 shakes about the poor horse. We are going to have a full vet work up done on him, xrays, everything, it means money but I can't in good conscience keep him or sell him without knowing exactly whats going on. Money isn't as big of an issue as making sure the horse is ok and making sure he doesn't end up hurting someone if there is something seriously wrong with him. Poor guy, none of this is his fault...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Go you for being a responsible horse owner!

You have my full support. I hope you can figure out what's going on with this horse!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Awww glad your ok! When I first brought home Dexter...I bought him knowing he had a bucking problem (owner would let him sit in field for MONTHS...bring him in and try to work him...he bucked...got to go back out in field for months...smart guy...lol I have an amazing trainer though so we weren't worried) Well I had same thing happen to me...first day of going out to ride him I went to get on and off he went and I was on the ground hahaha...Well got back on and had a good ride after that! Called my trainer afterwards, and she started to work with him, and with him and me and hes been doing great since! There was just one episode, back in November..2 months after the first time...well everything seemed great, he'd been doing great...get on, before my foots even in the stirrup he reared up a little then went into a big crow hop and I was down...trainer got on...then I got back on and he was an angel! He's been doing really well since though  He's silly and I'm lucky I didn't get hurt


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well the vet is coming out on Tuesday to see Silver, hopefully we can figure out whats going on and hopefully it will be fixable! I was grooming him the other day and gave him a really really careful going over, his withers are still sensitive to the touch and I found a scar on them that I didn't notice before... so idk


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I hope that the vet can figure out what's going on! That'd be such a huge bummer, it's amazing what people will do just to sell a horse sometimes, especially when a little honesty can go such a long way. Silver is lucky that he's with you though, and that you're going to do your best to figure out what's causing him such pain and soreness.

It could be possible that the scar is just from an ill-fitting saddle, but hopefully the vet will shed some light on the situation and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're wondering about front hoof soreness take him for a walk then ask him to turn a tight circle. Watch to see if he steps over (good) or if he shuffles or hop steps. Do it the other way as well. If he feet are sore he won't want to step one in front of the other as he turns. This is something bute can hide until it wears off.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck on tuesday!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> If you're wondering about front hoof soreness take him for a walk then ask him to turn a tight circle. Watch to see if he steps over (good) or if he shuffles or hop steps. Do it the other way as well. If he feet are sore he won't want to step one in front of the other as he turns. This is something bute can hide until it wears off.


He's been sound in his legs/feet.. it's his back that seems to be the problem, Im worried it might be kissing spine. 

here's a picture of me and Amber yesterday! I was in such a wimpy mood, I think silver has destroyed my confidence even more (If thats even possible) so we just walked around for 20 minutes while I tried to remember to breathe and relax


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

BurningAmber520 said:


> ... I think silver has destroyed my confidence even more (If thats even possible) so we just walked around for 20 minutes while I tried to remember to breathe and relax


I don't know if you've heard this expression or not: "The journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step" -- good for you doing just what you did; keep at it and you'll be back in fine form in no time at all.


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

BurningAmber520 said:


> I think silver has destroyed my confidence even more (If thats even possible)


I have no confidence when it comes to riding, I've spend 8 years on my arabian with him I have all the confidence in the world and he try's to buck me off when ever he doesn't want to do something. I got my new horse a year ago and after having a little back yard arab all that time moving to a fancy warmblood was hard. He was pushy didn't care if he hurt anyone I've been run over by him so many times. When you used to try and get on him he would take off and I would have to hand on to his side and try not to fall. Then once I was on he would spook and spin at everything. I decided to sell him last winter and I was devastated I felt like I failed. When I decided to sell him he went lame so I couldn't sell him until he got better. I began riding my trainer's horses at the farm and one little mare gave me confidence, (Which is strange cause she would take off with me all the time and my trainer always took my stirrups and still made me jump all the time, but no matter how many times that mare took off and acted like a crazy jumper I was never afraid of her.) When Gershwin got better I began riding him (Fearing for my life the whole time.) to leg him up to sell. I stared out little, just walking, then just trotting a little I would join the beginner lessons that were only walk trot. Then one day I was in the outdoor and a bunch of kids came in with their pony's they were practicing for a game show and asked me if I wanted to join. I used to love games with my arab so I decided why not. That was the best hour I had with him I let go of my fears and didn't fight him instead we just had fun and for the first time I rode him with no fear. From that moment on I felt myself relax and while we still have our ups and downs I don't want to sell him anymore. Even recently I went back home and rode a lesson horse at my friend's barn and I realized just how much I love riding Gershwin now. I'm not saying I'm fearless at all I'm so scared when we are jumping, (We are doing 2'9) but now there are small moments where I can actually think he will take care of me. It's been a long rode, but the meaning of this post is just to say even if you are scared it's worth sticking with. Lots of people at my barn tell me to stop judging myself that I should have more confidence that I can do it so just know if you put your mind to it you can.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

You should have him tested for lymes too...in my area I swear like 75% of horses get infected  My guy didn't even show any signs really but every now and then he'd explode when getting on or right after getting on...vet said nothing is wrong with his back...so we decided to get him checked anddddd it came back positive...treated and now hes been doing so good!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well some new info has surfaced! I was sent a link to a tumblr page from a forum member who stumbled across it while googling Irish sport horses. The person who runs the Tumblr page knows silver and rides or rode at the barn where I got him from. She posted a page about her personal horses and info about them. 

This is what was written about Silver...
"Silver Streak (Smoochie) is a 16.1h Irish Sport Horse who was imported from Ireland by my trainer. He is very sweet on the ground but tends to get very strong over fences and has a bit of a bucking problem. He was signed over to my family a few years ago when my trainer realized using him as a lesson horse probably wasn’t a good idea. We call him Smoochie because he loves to give his handlers kisses. "

He was sold to me as a quiet, confidence building school master... and now I know without a doubt that I was lied to!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If he was "signed over to her family" does that mean this person was the owner? I would print it out at the very least, with her ID, so that if need be you can go to small claims court. People like this make me angry.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well page with that paragraph about Silver is gone, it's been taken down, tell me now that the guy isn't guilty of something!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

The page is still cached by Google: 

Neighhh

Take screengrabs, print, save the page etc.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is this the same Silver Streak? 

Silver Streak, Irish Draught Sport Horse imported from Ireland

Great horse for a great price. | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

There seems to be tons of for sale ads for this horse still on-line if it is him.

I'm so sorry some dirtbag lied to you. I would get ahold of the former owner and I would also be taking the guy that sold him to you court. He lied to you plan and simple. 

I do love the picture of you and amber. She looks like she wants to please you so much.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

After not getting any responses from the Seller for a couple days my trainer finally called them and left a message saying we would like to give them the opportunity to call us and work things out one more time, or we will be taking the matter to court. My trainer got a voicemail from the cellers wife a few hours later saying that they would like to work things out amicably and that her husband will be calling back tomorrow (He apparently had dental work done today) So we'll see what happens


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Pleeease keep us posted! I just read this whole thread and I'm so angry for you! Ugh why do people have to be such liars? Surely there is a buyer's market for a horse like him. Why do so many sellers have to lie about their personality?


----------

